# Lost Vape Drone BF



## Reinette (2/10/17)

Good day

Any Vendors have stock of the Lost Vape Drone BF?


----------



## Batiatus (2/10/17)

Looks like everyone is out of stock.


----------



## Quakes (4/10/17)

Batiatus said:


> Looks like everyone is out of stock.


Yup, can't find it anywere


----------



## MK_AHMED (5/10/17)

Drone is discontinued


----------



## Quakes (6/10/17)

MK_AHMED said:


> Drone is discontinued


Yea I noticed, just thought I might get lucky.


----------

